

Ballmer - "Nobody is sleeping at the switch" - dman
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/07/ballmer_acknowledges_ipad_momentum_vows_microsoft_comeback.html

======
makecheck
I hate these non-stories. It's essentially a page of "yep, we're doing stuff",
as if any company isn't.

It is a story when Microsoft ships something. It is a story if they ship
something that makes a significant amount of money. Until then, it is a dream
in Ballmer's head, and misleading, and hopefully no investor is swayed by such
rhetoric.

------
evo_9
He must mean 'nobody other than me...'.

